# Company That Can Apply Patches



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey guys,
I've been checking out this section and doing google searches coming across alot of sites that do embroidery or do patches, but what I'm looking for is a company that applies patches you already have onto blanks you supply them with. Pretty much all I need is someone to sew a buncha patches onto a buncha blank pieces of apparel.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The first stop should be your dry cleaners that has a sewing repair station. 

If that doesn't work, I have been successful placing "sewing needed" notices on the bulletin boards at sewing stores. These retired old ladies (and men i should add, believe it or not) jump at the chance of getting paid for something they love doing anyway.


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

I get my embroidery contractor to do it for me.

When we make sublimated crests, our guy attaches them. When we need an embroidered crest, our guy sews them on too.

I believe our current rate is about $1.00 per crest to sew it on. The "little old ladies" and "little old men" might do it for less. I use our embroidery guy for convenience since we usually need to attach at the same time the crests are produced so there's less running around.


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

I use heat applied patches and just apply them with my heat press. Did an entire Little League last year and everyone says they have not come off.


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

Buy some heat applying material from your embroidery supplier and fuse it to the back of the patches then apply by heat press, piece of cake!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

A seamstress should do that type of work.


----------

